# Missouri Aquarium Society 49th Annual Swap



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

The Missouri Aquarium Society is hosting their 49th Annual Swap Meet and Auction!
Speakers include our friends Ray "Kingfish' Lucas, Ad Konings, and Mike Schadle!

For more info check HERE

See ya there!!!!


----------



## Fatty#2 (Jan 9, 2008)

can anyone go or is it for members only?


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

Open to the public!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

Well the show looked like a big success with lots of people present for the auction and lots of fish in the show!
There was cichlids, catfish, and tetra/barbs, and also an aquascaping contest! Fun stuff!

I missed the speakers because of my schedule and checked out the auction. I was hoping to see some C. nanoluteus, but no dice! If I pick some up at Chicago I may be the only guy in St.Louis with them!

I met up with some Internet friends and also talked to Steve Edie(ACA BOT) briefly. Nice guy! He is a fan of Mo's pics and videos! I was hoping to run into Ad Konings but he was long gone by the time I got there. I wish I would of had more time!(I'm such a bad planner!)

I took some pics of the show tables to show that there was plenty of display tanks and entries, but was rushed and did not get all the info...

























Here is a pic of the Auction bags 1.5 hours after the auction started, so I am unsure how many bags were really there!!!









Here is some pics of the attendance at 2pm...

















And here is some pics of the show fish/tanks...
Aquascaping...

















A sweet catfish in the corydoras family...









And the cichlids....
Red terror male...









Discus...

























Gymnogeophagus...









Red devil...









And Best in Show is a Geophagus....









I was only there about 1.5 hours but had a blast! I wish this club met on weekends instead of Thursday Night once a month. I have a hard time getting out there. 

I hope everyone enjoyed my pics and what little knowledge I had for descriptions. Next time I will take notes. 
Rich


----------

